# Baker21 vs Ford Mondeo MK3 ST220........



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello all..........:wave:

Here is another detail from me on a lovely Ford Mondeo MK3 ST220 which belongs to Steve's mum..........:thumb:

Now for the regular readers you will remember that I detailed Steve's Skoda Octavia MK1 back in April '10:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=163109

I was then also lucky enough to detail his Dad's Mitsubishi L200 back in October '10:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=187360

So on a nice sunny Sunday Steve asked me to attend to the Mondeo, now I had detailed my first Mondeo way back in the day when I was just getting to grips with this 'detailing lark' as seen below here:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=68530

A few years down the line and I was hoping that I could achieve some better results, so enough waffle, here is the car on arrival:



















Swirls:



















More swirls:



















Oh and a few more swirls:




























So as you can see, nice looking understated motor, just in need of some TLC, so on with the detail........:detailer:

*The Detail Process:*

Steve and I had agreed that I would just attend to the exterior but also as the wheels were in need to a refurb they were to be left on the car, so first up some Megs Wheel Brightener:










This was aggiated with a Daytona Wheel Brush:










Then some AS Tardis was applied:










Doing it's thing:










This was followed by an application of some Iron X:










Again doing it's thing:










This process was repeated on all the wheels and then as it was pretty warm in the sun I decided to attend to the engine bay, which looked as follows:










Any ideas what the speaker is all about? Gally maybe...........

Rinsed first:










Megs APC applied and aggiated with a Detailer Brush:










This was then rinsed.......:thumb:

The car was washed using Powercraft Pressure Washer, Snow Foam with HD Elite Lance, 2BM consisting of Megs Hyper Wash, Megs Buckets and Gritguards and Lambswool Wash Mitts:










Rinsed first:










Then foamed:










I then washed the car using the 2BM followed by another rinsing:










Next up I clayed the top half of the car using some Megs Last Touch and Elite Fine Yellow Poly Clay:










Safe to say the car had never been clayed before and this was followed up with an application of AS Tardis on the lower panels.......:thumb:

The car was then rinsed, Megs Last Touch applied and dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel to leave the following:










Next up I moved the car inside and taped all the plastics and rubber's in preparation for machining..............:buffer:

Inspecting the car under the Halogen Lights it was clear that the car had quite bad defects both in terms of light swirls but plenty of deeper RDS marks as follows:














































Working with the Makita 9227CB twined with a 3M Yelllow Polishing Pad and some Megs 205 the following was achieved:




























50 / 50:




























Then heading out into the sunlight:



















Granted some RDS marks remained but as normal with one day to complete the car to a reasonable level I moved on around the rest of the car with this combination, achieving the following on the Passenger Rear Door:



















Then onto the Bonnet - Before:



















After:



















Having now done all down the Passenger Side and the bonnet, I went back out into the sun to check the results, before hitting the whole side with some Megs 205 on a 3M Blue Finishing Pad:














































Tailgate had not been touched at this point:










Roof and Bonnet had been however:



















Having switched the car around it was back inside to carry on with the Makita, the Rear Bumper and the Driver's Side in general had seen some paint..........














































Most of this side came out to the level below:










Rear Bumper Driver's Side - Before:










After:










Rear Bumper Passenger's Side - Before:



















After:



















The car was then rolled back outside and was looking as follows:



















The car was then dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel after an application of Megs Last Touch:










I then decided to move the car back indoors and attend to the exhaust with some Autosol, wirewool and a microfibre cloth - Before:










After:










Next up some 303 Aerospace Protectant was dressed in the engine bay:










After:










Moving away from the norm, I decided to coat the car with two applications of Collinite 915 via an Applicator Pad:










This was followed by a Z8 Wipedown:










I sealed the wheels with some Planet Polish Wheel Seal and Shine:










Megs Glass Cleaner and Glass Cleaning Cloths were used inside and out:










Finally some Megs Hyper Dressing for all the external Plastic Trim and arches and some AS Highstyle via a Paintbrush for the tyres:










*The Results:*

*Inside:*
















































































































































































































*Outside:*


























































































































































And there we have it, detail complete...........:thumb:

Massive thanks for Steve for letting me detail this classic motor, really in good condition inside and out now and have to say, very nice for your Mum to own something like this...........

Comments good or bad welcome as always


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Tidy transformation mate, finished article looking very sharp:thumb:
Nice choice of protection, doesn't really seemed to be spoken about all that much anymore, but should see a good 6 months without any compromise on looks.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Top job there mate, spot on.


----------



## Ross08 (Apr 8, 2008)

Always liked these. A cracking detail there too, with great results.
Just like a Ferrari has to be red, a Mondeo ST has to be blue. This is one great colour when in good condition.


----------



## guynamedjamie (May 4, 2011)

:Great job mate. Liking the 4th from last photo...very dramatic :thumb:


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

Good work Si, nice to see the weather has warmed up enough to break out the flip flops 

Seriously though cracking motor and top work and write up as usual :thumb:


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Very nice Simon, makes me miss my Focus ST170 from a few years back.

Big improvement in one day, thanks for posting:thumb:


----------



## kenny_boon (Feb 27, 2008)

as always mate top work, have knocked years off this car and now looks like new. 

really like this shape of ST


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning reflections Simon, another cracking write up matey


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice work mate....

:thumb:


----------



## Ruggedscotty (Apr 22, 2011)

This is a stunning job - well done and a credit to your efforts and ability. Wonder do you have the time to do an A6 or at least whow me how to ? Mine is pretty poor and badly needs some attention like you lavished on this car. PS the mondeo ST220 is a belter of a car, Had a shot in one a while back - managed to reach 145 in it so it is a pretty fast car and effortless with it too.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Nice job Simon, 205 seems to be polish flavour of the month.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

nice work baker.. 
never been a mondeo fan, like the colour though.

anyone know what the speakers all about? 
is it really a little 1.0 fiesta engine under that cover, and the speaker plays v6 noises :lol:


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Looking good :thumb: The only colour for an ST IMO


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Outstanding :thumb: I wish I could do what you have done in five days, For one days thats almost super human.

Great work fella, an absolutely sensational finish, looks amazing.

Respect from all at team face :thumb:


----------



## Glenn-S (May 3, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> nice work baker..
> never been a mondeo fan, like the colour though.
> 
> anyone know what the speakers all about?
> is it really a little 1.0 fiesta engine under that cover, and the speaker plays v6 noises :lol:


The ignition coil pack is under there and the grille lets cooler air in to prevent it from cooking under the cover - those V6 engines get quite hot. Just a coincidence it looks like a speaker.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Great work dude - Very nice


----------



## vectra (Feb 3, 2008)

Another excellent job..
Like the color :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Great work as always dude. I love Performance Blue after its had some love!


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Top job


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Nice work as usual Baker! Very good correction for M205, the paint looks great!


Baker21 said:


> The car was then dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel after an application of Megs Last Touch:


That's not a waffle-weave! Be careful, people have been banned for less :lol:


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice work, bet the owner was chuffed.
I've always like the look of the st220 and that blue is a lovely colour.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work as always..


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Still hooked on the 205 I see, you will be back for more ..

Nice job as per usual Simone ..


----------



## Dohnut (Feb 4, 2011)

There's one of these near my house, totally covered in swirls. Wish he'd ask me to give it a polish, he's asked me before what I use as it's the same colour pretty much as my ST.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i noticed a new focus RS in lime green about 10 streets from me a month or two ago.. i'd love to do it! it looks awesome.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Ultimate Green is very very rewarding to do Craig. Best colour for the shape of the car but too ott to run everyday, i'd be scared to drive it. 

Fantastic work, Baker! That speaker thing I have nooooooooo idea what it's for! I need to ask my brother, he's a master tech.

Such a rewarding colour to detail I found and mine has medium paint so not too much hassle to work with.

I find the colour is never picked up great on camera unless it's a really good DSLR.

The pics my friend took show up the colour a lot better than my Lumix bridge.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Glenn-S said:


> The ignition coil pack is under there and the grille lets cooler air in to prevent it from cooking under the cover - those V6 engines get quite hot. Just a coincidence it looks like a speaker.





gally said:


> Ultimate Green is very very rewarding to do Craig. Best colour for the shape of the car but too ott to run everyday, i'd be scared to drive it.
> 
> Fantastic work, Baker! That speaker thing I have nooooooooo idea what it's for! I need to ask my brother, he's a master tech.
> 
> The pics my friend took show up the colour a lot better than my Lumix bridge.


glenn says its a cooler grate for the coil pack kev, just looks like a speaker..
i still think its a 1.0 fiesta engine and the speaker plays v6 noises :lol:

lol your not thinking of buying a new camera already kev? its getting worse than your paint cleaners collection lol


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I am actually looking for a new camera as we speak. I think i've decided on one!

I'm terrible! Although i've curbed my detailing spending a little as I have what I want just now.... for how long I don't know!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

:lol: im stopping my spending too... think i have more than everything i need


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Twice over! :lol:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

slrestoration said:


> Tidy transformation mate, finished article looking very sharp:thumb:
> Nice choice of protection, doesn't really seemed to be spoken about all that much anymore, but should see a good 6 months without any compromise on looks.


Cheers Nick, it's one I have had on the shelf for a while now and thought I would go for a wax application for a change, it's a good product IMHO.......:thumb:



alexandjen said:


> Good work Si, nice to see the weather has warmed up enough to break out the flip flops
> 
> Seriously though cracking motor and top work and write up as usual :thumb:


Been in the shorts and flip-flops a lot recently and I think they are going to be used a lot more at the moment.........:lol:



Ruggedscotty said:


> This is a stunning job - well done and a credit to your efforts and ability. Wonder do you have the time to do an A6 or at least whow me how to ? Mine is pretty poor and badly needs some attention like you lavished on this car. PS the mondeo ST220 is a belter of a car, Had a shot in one a while back - managed to reach 145 in it so it is a pretty fast car and effortless with it too.


145..............:doublesho.....................:car:



Mirror Finish said:


> Nice job Simon, 205 seems to be polish flavour of the month.


A fellow Pro has opened my eyes to the 205 and 3M Polishing Pad combo, I think on certain motor's it's a great one stage combo, just all depends on what the expectations of the final result are..............



Mr Face said:


> Outstanding :thumb: I wish I could do what you have done in five days, For one days thats almost super human.
> 
> Great work fella, an absolutely sensational finish, looks amazing.
> 
> Respect from all at team face :thumb:


I'm pretty human Mike but I think you know that, have to say that the Makita is helping though..........:buffer:



toni said:


> Nice work as usual Baker! Very good correction for M205, the paint looks great!
> 
> That's not a waffle-weave! Be careful, people have been banned for less :lol:


Apologies on the wording, the old copy and paste works well but I didn't proof read that passage well enough..........



dooka said:


> Still hooked on the 205 I see, you will be back for more ..
> 
> Nice job as per usual Simone ..


It did me well on this one Rob so thanks for that suggestion...........:thumb:


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Baker21 said:


> Apologies on the wording, the old copy and paste works well but I didn't proof read that passage well enough..........


Just joking  Don't worry about it


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

toni said:


> Just joking  Don't worry about it


Hey, at least you read the wording, well spotted..........:thumb:


----------



## samuir1974 (May 3, 2011)

Stunning work Simon....luv it - beautiful colour!!! 
Hoping you can maybe work such wonders with my R36.... 
Its not as mint as i had hoped but at the moment just enjoying the ride... :driver:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

samuir1974 said:


> Stunning work Simon....luv it - beautiful colour!!!
> Hoping you can maybe work such wonders with my R36....
> Its not as mint as i had hoped but at the moment just enjoying the ride... :driver:


Good to see you on here Ste :wave:

I'm looking forward to seeing some pics of the car


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Brillaint detail baker ! Love that colour, bad boy blue :lol:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Simon, epic work :buffer: , seriously sharp and great information in thread :thumb:


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Cracking work as usual.
It always amazes me in your write ups the amount of work that you get done in a single day.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hoppo32 said:


> Cracking work as usual.
> It always amazes me in your write ups the amount of work that you get done in a single day.


Thanks, normally I have some help in the form of Jules or Chris, sometimes you just have to crack on and get what you can done in a day, it's never going to be perfection getting it all done in a day but it's an honest detail IMHO..........


----------



## james walker (Apr 18, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> nice work baker..
> never been a mondeo fan, like the colour though.
> 
> anyone know what the speakers all about?
> is it really a little 1.0 fiesta engine under that cover, and the speaker plays v6 noises :lol:


ha ha, the speaker lets air out of the 3.0v6 engine, which gets rather hot as you can imagine.


----------



## Kris1986 (May 19, 2008)

Brilliant work!

It looks real nice


----------



## Tuddie (Aug 14, 2010)

Excellent write up and a top job, car looks superb.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very nice si


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Sweet.


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

stunning pal, just stunning


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Top stuff mate:thumb: My favourite colour of all Met Blue

Superb depth to the paint after the correction:buffer:


----------



## Sharkyst (Jun 8, 2009)

Looking good, Makes me wanna get out to clean my ST Mondy, more to clean though.... Estate


----------



## pina07 (Dec 13, 2009)

Great result matey. How did you do the handles and badges? Take em off or by hand? If so what with? Thanks Paul.


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

brilliant


----------

